# IDE based system. New kernel choices?

## zolxd

What needs to be enabled (and disabled) to support IDE HDDs and CD-writer?

I'm trying to conform as much to shiny new standards as my hardware allows.

There still seems to be some SCSI involved, but the IDE/ATA situation seem more complicated too.

The CD-writer is HP 9100.

The motherboard is GA-7ZM

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

00:07.4 SMBus: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

00:0a.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c368 [Trio 3D/2X] (rev 02)
```

From dmesg:

```

[    0.815792] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.816437] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66

[    0.816522] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x10)

[    0.816681] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.816767]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7

[    0.816845]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf

[    0.816915] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.080148] hda: ST310212A, ATA DISK drive

[    1.386048] hdb: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive

[    1.386442] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.386732] hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

[    1.387102] hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.387554] hdb: UDMA/66 mode selected

[    1.387901] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    1.393914] ide1: no devices on the port

[    1.394292] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    1.418968] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    1.420201] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    1.420303] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    1.420439] hda: max request size: 128KiB

[    1.420811] hda: 20005650 sectors (10242 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=19846/16/63

[    1.420959] hda: cache flushes not supported

[    1.421258]  hda: hda1 hda2

[    1.436094] hdb: max request size: 512KiB

[    1.436418] hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63

[    1.436738] hdb: cache flushes supported

[    1.436945]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 < hdb5 hdb6 > hdb4

[    1.486274] ide-cd driver 5.00
```

[    1.488516] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver ...

----------

## chithanh

If you want to go with the old and deprecated IDE drivers, enable the following:

```
BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y
```

If you want to go with the new libata PATA drivers, enable:

```
CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y
```

Be aware that your hard disks will be called /dev/sd* and your CD drives /dev/sr* when using libata.

----------

## zolxd

Thanks! Exactly what I wanted, plus

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Be aware that your hard disks will be called /dev/sd* and your CD drives /dev/sr* when using libata.

 A critically important reminder. I almost certainly would have forgotten to alter these in grub.conf and fstab.

I used to think of the fake-SCSI stuff as a temporary kludge for poorly supported hardware, but look at it now  :Smile: 

Now to write some .rules ...

----------

